# Experiment



## shroomdonger (Apr 15, 2013)

I have a private location that is a decent to great producer year after year. The location has a bunch of elm, sycamore and oak in the vicinity. The elm and sycamore trees are producers but the big oak trees leaves make it impossible to find most of them in certain areas. We are at least three weeks away from the season yet. I was wondering if any of you have ever tried lightly blowing the leaves out of your spot? The topography of the area is a south facing hillside with a small meandering stream at the bottom. We find shrooms up and down the hillside and would find more at the bottom if it weren't for all the oak leaves. While some leaf cover is a good thing for shroom growth(indirect sun), I feel like this area is impeded by too thick of a layer. If I blow off lightly and still leave a good base of leaves I think it may help improve things. What do you think?


----------

